
A self-publishing platform for spoken audio - borja_tapewrite
http://tapewrite.com
======
borja_tapewrite
This platform allows you to publish an mp3, complement it with show notes in
the form of cards, and people can listen to it and be social. Think Medium for
your ears.

We are bootstrapping this so far, and want to build a netflix for your ears
out of it. Any suggestions, feedback?

~~~
DrScump
From a feature standpoint, what does this provide that Google Hangouts (with
publishing to Youtube) doesn't?

